# HELP pigeons flew the coop



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i let my pigeons out yesterday,while i cleaned the chicken coop,they have been in the coop all winter,and the run,well one took off,and about an hour later the male took off,i could see them fly away into the woods over the trees,i'm so sad that now they wont return,i got up early before the sun came up and went out hoping they would come back ,but they didn't,does anyone know if they will,i have had them out 2x before but they always stayed around the coop and came back in when it got dark...i'm so upset, these were pigeons that i rescued, and loved so much,i have'nt been feeling good since yesterday,im think im going through a depression,i'm so afraid that a falcon/hawk will get them now  and now i'm afraid i have lost them forever.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Teebo,

I'm sorry to hear about your feral rescues, how long were they with you there
and how many times have they been outside and chosen to come back in when 
dark? Had they become or were they when you rescued them, a mated pair?

There seem to be variables in whether or not a rescue will return to their
rehab home. Certainly there are folks here who this has happened to although
it may not have happened always on the rescuers preferred time table. I know
that both Victor and Phil have had them take off and come back over time.

How far away was the location that you rescued them from? Do you think it
worth a trip over there to see if they have returned to their old haunt?

I hope what ever has happened, they will be safe and well and that
they know their way back to you should they choose to.

fp


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

the male has been here since last summer,after i picked him up after a car hit him,and left him for dead,once i nursed him back to health ,he has been in my chicken coop with my chickens,and they all got along great,the hen was a rescue, that a friend gave me about 3 months ago,the male wouldnt leave the hen alone always following behind her cooing,but she put up with it,i think he took off in the same direction she did,he was loooking for her.the male was A FERAL,so i wouldnt know him from another feral,just that he was nice an plump,the hen was a german owl mix,so pretty.awhile ago when i rescued the feral male,after months of him being nursed back to health one day i decided to let him go,and all day he sat on our roof,never flew away,so that night i went out with a net and caught him and decided it was meant to be.now im so sad,i feel like i failed.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't give up hope. I think they will be back.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sounds like the male had come to think of your place as home, sounds like the female only being there 3 months might be the wildcard. He may return, I know it's hard, but try and be patient.

And definitely don't feel as though you've failed. You may have to fine tune
how you handle cleaning the living area should they return or you have new
pigeons or other rescues at your home. 

If these two don't return, or only the male returns, I know for a fact that 
you could find adoptees here at PT.  

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Is there a chance that been locked up all winter would have made them forget how to come back?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TEEBO, There's a good chance that they may show up in about 45 days ,with their babies. Don't give up hope. .GEORGE


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

They'll be back.... If for nothing else just to get a quick bite to eat then take off again. 
We have to realise with wild animals that in order for us to be a part of their lives we do it on THEIR terms, not ours. Keep some food out for them and leave the coop open, it may turn out that your home will just be a place for them to stop and pick up some good food while they're on their way to go do whatever it is wild pigeons do and there's nothing wrong with that as long as you know they're safe and happy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If they have been outside before, it is highly possible they will come back, and my birds never forgot where they lived after not being out for some time.

Keep the food and water out for them, AND say a prayer, that their Creator will protect them and watch over them in the meantime.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

warriec said:


> Is there a chance that been locked up all winter would have made them forget how to come back?


they have been locked up at night with the chickens ,they have come out during the day in a 10' x 10' run,so they know there surroundings.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I think they will be back in three days. That seems to be the rule around here.
I would keep the coop open with food and water and just watch and wait.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

teebo, 

did the birds fly straight and away or did they circle your loft and flew away


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

warriec said:


> teebo,
> 
> did the birds fly straight and away or did they circle your loft and flew away


the female flew in a circle,and flew away im not sure about the male.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

If mothin happens to them they should come back especially the female who may still know her bearings.


----------



## ptown wings (Aug 11, 2006)

Charis said:


> Don't give up hope. I think they will be back.


The power of positive thinking! I agree with Charis, they will come back. Even ferals bond quickly with their loft and when hungery they will know food is plenty back home. I have had ferals return after several weeks.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

roxtar said:


> They'll be back.... If for nothing else just to get a quick bite to eat then take off again.
> We have to realise with wild animals that in order for us to be a part of their lives we do it on THEIR terms, not ours. Keep some food out for them and leave the coop open, it may turn out that your home will just be a place for them to stop and pick up some good food while they're on their way to go do whatever it is wild pigeons do and there's nothing wrong with that as long as you know they're safe and happy.


Teebo, I am sorry you lost your birds. I agree with Roxtar. Just do as he advised. And yes, we sometimes have to do things on their terms as he mentioned. My *Tooter* as you know was gone for almost 8 months and then he unexpectedly returned to his favorite roosting area on the roof. 

FeralPigeon also stated that you may need to change the way you service your coop. I know from experience when *Paris* was out briefly when I was cleaning out the coop. I managed to talk him into going back into his cage. I knew for sure he was a goner since I only had him 3 months or so but be decided to stay. Your routine must change in the cleaning area.

I hope they return. You may not get all of them back but I believe most of them will. They know you take care of them and you are a food source.

Keep your eyes to the sky my friend.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

*so sad and depressed*

everyday,i have been out looking for them,i only had 2 ,they lived and slept with my chickens,,,i miss them,they never did this before ,they would go out on the coop roof and then fly back in.i pray that they come back where they are loved and were being kept safe.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i will keep everyone updated if they return


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

We will ALL be with you, Teebo...helping you watch the skies!

Don't give up!  

HUGS TO HELP!


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> We will ALL be with you, Teebo...helping you watch the skies!
> 
> Don't give up!
> 
> HUGS TO HELP!


thanks so much.....the female was a white/brown german owl mix,she is beautiful,the male is a feral color,very pretty,and plump....i miss them so.....


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

can i contact pigeon 911 even though one had a band on her,but i don't have any info. of what was on the band????


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

teebo said:


> can i contact pigeon 911 even though one had a band on her,but i don't have any info. of what was on the band????


Hi Teebo,

Yes, you can list the birds as lost on 911 Pigeon Alert. Without band information it will be difficult to ever match up your birds if they are found, but having a description of each bird and the city they got lost in may work out .. you just never know.

You can go fill out one of the 911 contact forms for each bird if you like.

http://www.teranetsystems.com/911PAContact/

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

teebo said:


> can i contact pigeon 911 even though one had a band on her,but i don't have any info. of what was on the band????


I think I just took you case on 911.?? Didn't know who it was, but I THINK it was you. Anyway, your birds are listed in our "lost" database. Maybe we'll get lucky...........


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Teebo--
Where in NY are you?
Sabina


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> I think I just took you case on 911.?? Didn't know who it was, but I THINK it was you. Anyway, your birds are listed in our "lost" database. Maybe we'll get lucky...........


Yep .. you took the case, and those are Teebo's birds. I sure hope we get lucky and they either return home or are found by a kind person who will report them to us.

Terry


----------



## Nuke (Mar 26, 2007)

*Feral pigeons.*

Hi,
After raising and training wild feral pigeons and domestiated varieties,i have noticed somethings that might apply to your situation.First i will describe the different situations with them.With my wild caught hand fed squabs,they were wild at first and would not accept food,but with time and patience they were hand tame rather quickly.When they were just learning to fly they would circle the loft ,and then would go farther and farther away,memorizing their surroundings and different land topography near the aviary.They knew their surroundings near the loft well enough that i could release them aways down the road and they would be home before i was.One day as i was watching them fly and a young accipiter flew out of a lowlying shrub,it tried to ambush my birds but since they knew their enviroment they knew were to fly and fly they did,i never have seen my pigeons fly so fast,but they all returned into the loft within an hour unharmed.I think letting your birds get to know their outdoor surrounding greatly increases the chances of their return to the loft.One thing i have noticed with adult wild feral pigeons and adult trained homers i have gotten is that letting them out is a mistake unless they have been in the loft at least a year since you bought them,once they get out of the aviary they will circle,look at their sorroundings,and go back to their old home if they can find it,or they will get lost and adopted into a wild flock of pigeons.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

sabina said:


> Teebo--
> Where in NY are you?
> Sabina


pine bush n.y. WHY...i should have put in pigeon 911 that the hen has a short beak ,but i forgot.i have pics of her,and him.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i know the pic is big,sorry i dont know how to make it smaller


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

teebo--
sometimes we come across fancy pigeons which are lost/escaped, and was just wondering how likely it was we'd run into yours...but we're in manhattan, so i don't think so!
sabina


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

teebo said:


> pine bush n.y. WHY...i should have put in pigeon 911 that the hen has a short beak ,but i forgot.i have pics of her,and him.



I can go into the database and add the short beak to the description.....


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> I can go into the database and add the short beak to the description.....


thanks so much it means alot to me.  still no sign not even a pigeon in site.


----------

